# Share your fishing tip for pier fishing!



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

*I think that there are (from my observation) many novice fisherman who are in dire need of specific tips for being successful - Not to mention what NOT to do!*


*A rigging tip: Learn how to tie a uni-knot. It's dependable and easy-to-learn! Plus, you can use a uni-to-uni knot to join your main line to a florocarbon leader (which you want to use for fish without big, sharp teeth like a king - Use steel leader for kings).*

*A bait tip: Use live bait (shrimp for most near-shore species) and use a small circle hook on a "Carolina-rig" for sheepshead, black drum, redfish, pompano and whiting. (YouTube tutorials are available for conveying related information. If the bait shop is out of live shrimp, see if they have "fresh dead" shrimp. I peel these shrimp before putting them on the hook and they work quite well sometimes for whiting, black drum, and pompano.*
*Otherwise, match your bait or lure to the specific species which will bite it (like fiddler crabs for sheepshead). Catch your own live bait by using sabiki rigs to catch baitfish and learning how to find and catch sandfleas (again, using tutorials).*

*Here's what NOT to do: *
*Don't use old, frozen bait, whether it's shrimp, cut bait or squid.*

*Why don't some of you also share at least a single specific tip for success?*


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

For kings I recommend 27lb sevenstrand wire. I use a figure-8 knot for wire to swivel and wire to hook. Takes 2 seconds to tie that up. Ballyhoo are an awesome bait for kings.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Buy a kayak:innocent:

Seriously. I fished the pier for years and I would say that it pays to stick by your guns with the species you are trying to catch. If your goal is to catch a king, fish for kings. (sounds simple).

But, it also pays to diversify. If you want to "catch a fish", learn the options. There are a lot of species to catch out there other than kings, Spanish and pompano if you take the time to learn what they are and how to catch them. Flounder, whiting, black snapper, sheepshead, etc.

Option one - you will bring home fish less often, but when you do they will be the big ones you were after.

Option two - you are going to be at the rail less often when that king shows up, but you are going to bring home tasty fish more often. This is what I tended to do. Still caught some kings, mahi, a cobia, a tarpon... but not as often as the guys that never left the end.

So figure out what your goal is and act accordingly.
Fisherdad1


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Pay attention to what other people are doing....that includes slinging a gotcha by your head to someone on the bar casting at a school of cobia that needs some help hooking one up.


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

1. Have a peir or drop net.
2. Don't use the drainage holes as rod holders.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep the rail clear if you don't want your rod or gear knocked over. I'm not saying that people will just push them over to be an ass but if a fish is on and the person is walking the rail stuff will be tripped over and knocked down.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Ask questions at the pier. Start with the guy who takes your money and keep saying Hi to people. Don't show your ass and people will be happy to help you. Most people are flattered if you ask for their advice. Be specific with your questions. Example is: What lure do you bring to catch Spanish?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you prefer a different color jig for boats and surfers?


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Be sure to ask: Will you be stealing my shit as soon as I turn my back? If they say yes, then move on down.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

The idea that I had was for fisherman who are successful to share specific fishing tips with novice fishermen who are not having success. I see many people come on the pier with pre-rigged Wal-Mart contraptions and a big glob of frozen squid with a huge pyramid weight and they don't seem to know why it is that they're not catching the good-eating game fish like pompano, flounder, spanish, or kings. 
In order to assist novice fishermen, one first has to have a giving spirit. He has to want to help others. Second, he has to possess the knowledge-through-experience to impart to others. Last, he has to have the ability to convey the information by using the written word. This challenge of helping new fisherman is not for everyone. 

Using 27 lb sevenstrand wire for kings was a good suggestion! I suggest that the novice fisherman also utilize a stinger hook to catch the short strikers. When kings are running I'll cast a cigar minnow out and slowly bring it back, so that the cig stays in view. I do this because I really enjoy seeing the strike. If there's no action and if the wind is blowing, I'll put my smallest barrell weight on the main line, just above the swivel. That will sometimes bring a strike and the kings seem to pay no mind at all to the small barrell weight. 
For Sheepshead:
Another tip is that I usually put TWO fiddler crabs on a hook. It seems to help hide the hook and keep the sheepshead from feeling it and spitting it.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

For spanish you can use just about anything with flash as long as you have light wire or heavy mono. If anyone is looking for a pier fishing buddy for Pensacola Bach Pier or a person to help you out, let me know. I am available most weekends.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

eym_sirius said:


> *Here's what NOT to do: *
> *Don't use old, frozen bait, whether it's shrimp, cut bait or squid.*
> 
> *Why don't some of you also share at least a single specific tip for success?*


Why? I use fresh when I can, but I usually take some squid to catch bait with...
Never heard of this being a No-No.

My tip is this. You can pre-tye your dropper or carolina rigs and wind them around your finger. Then stuff them in a film canister. I like to use the white "Fuji" canisters. The lid on them fits in the inside with no overlap. This allows them to fit in a standard plano tackle tray. I'll tye up a dozen or so before I make a trip down. That way I'm not tring up rigs on the beach or pier.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I could understand not using frozen shrimp especially the stuff in the cups. That stuff is garbage, especially when you could just buy some fresh market shrimp for about the same cost. But I have to buy a box of frozen cigs, just got to make sure they aren't freezer burned.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Any tips on catching redfish from navarre pier at night? (I'll be fishing tonight)....


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I've had luck with ladyfish chunks and jumbo sandfleas


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Why? I use fresh when I can, but I usually take some squid to catch bait with...
> Never heard of this being a No-No.


I'm curious about what bait you catch using old frozen squid? I use sabiki-styled rigs almost universally. Possibly, one could employ a small piece of squid on each sabiki hook and clean up on hardtails or pinfish - But I still wouldn't use "old, frozen" squid for anything.
I've done well catching ballyhoo with sabikis tipped with small, fresh shrimp pieces. Never tried "old, frozen" shrimp in that way. Maybe someone else has?
Of course, I also use frozen cigar minnows for kings. I think that everyone has gotten a bunch of ZOMBIE CIGS (patent pending) where the flesh is half-rotten from a year or two in the freezer. Those are good for big remoras, if you let your bait straight down, but they're not very valuable for repeated casting for kings.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

flipper1 said:


> Any tips on catching redfish from navarre pier at night? (I'll be fishing tonight)....


I'd have a live pinfish out with no weight (or a really small barrell weight above a swivel about 18" from the hook. Large sand fleas work well sometimes when nothing else will, and they're pretty good for slot-sized fish.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't fish with cigar minnows in the pomp hole. That's ruins some peoples day.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> Don't fish with cigar minnows in the pomp hole. That's ruins some peoples day.


This is a thing?


----------



## pipelines182 (Apr 17, 2014)

Is the pomp hole inbetween the first and second break?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Don't fish with cigar minnows in the pomp hole. That's ruins some peoples day.


How is it that fishing with cigar minnows in the pomp hole "ruins some people's day"? I can see how fishing with cigar minnows in the pomp hole would be mostly unproductive and boring. I've seen days, though, when really large spanish were cruising the pomp hole and they wouldn't hit anything but half of a cig. 

If the kings are in and biting, and I have cigar minnows -- I'm fishing them near the end of the pier. If I catch a couple of kings, then I'll pursue whatever else is biting. What I decide to target depends on what's in the freezer ( I might already have as much as I want) and what's biting.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

eym_sirius said:


> I'm curious about what bait you catch using old frozen squid?


Whiting, Croakers, Black Drum, Spade Fish, Ladyfish, Bluefish, and yep... Even Cats! :thumbup:


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Whiting, Croakers, Black Drum, Spade Fish, Ladyfish, Bluefish, and yep... Even Cats!


Ten-four on the hardhead catfish! I take it that you're using the old squid pieces to catch the above-mentioned, species, then using those fish for cut bait (since you said you used them for bait).

I'm sure that you're successful fishing this way and the fact that I haven't seen anybody do any good using stale squid doesn't mean that it doesn't happen. 

For whiting and black drum, I use peeled, fresh dead shrimp. I try to stay away from hardhead cats, since they have pretty much no redeeming qualities (except as bait for cobia). Blues and ladyfish - they're bycatch when I'm fishing for spanish with a gotcha or some other flashy thing.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Open your bail and let the king run a little when you get bit. Do not set the hook soon as you feel the bump. Sometimes the fish hits the bait and then comes back and eats again.

Check your line after a battle at least 10 feet up. A nick caused by a gaff, fish, pilings, etc will cause a break of the line on your next big fish.

Tighten your drag a little when the fish gets close to the pilings. If your fish starts under the pier and you can't get past the people to go to the fish, open the bail and most times the fish will head back to open water.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

T-Boy said:


> Open your bail and let the king run a little when you get bit. Do not set the hook soon as you feel the bump. Sometimes the fish hits the bait and then comes back and eats again.
> 
> Check your line after a battle at least 10 feet up. A nick caused by a gaff, fish, pilings, etc will cause a break of the line on your next big fish.
> 
> Tighten your drag a little when the fish gets close to the pilings. If your fish starts under the pier and you can't get past the people to go to the fish, open the bail and most times the fish will head back to open water.


Great tips for hooking and landing a king. Kings are slashers and they'll sometimes nick your line and you won't know it. I can't tell you how many king strikes I missed when I was younger, when I tried to set the hook on that first bump. You're right - Let him run a bit.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Not sure if I mentioned this one before, but it usually gives me an advantage over most of the other fishermen on the pier when the wind is howling and I'm using a cigar minnow for kings. 
You'll see the other guys' cigs up at the top and a huge bend in their line from the wind. The bend in the line - not a whole lot you can do about that, although it does provide the king a little running room when he takes your cig.
Above your swivel, put a small 1/4 oz or so barrell weight. As long as your steel leader is about 16" or more, the kings will not notice the barrell weight and the weight will help keep your bait from turning on its side and skimming the top of the water. Of course, the wind velocity will determine the amount of weight that you need to keep your bait from riding the crest. It works!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's another tip: When fishing for sheepshead, use more than one fiddler crab! It helps hide the hook from hook-wary sheepshead and he'll keep it in his mouth longer.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

There are times when big spanish are in, but they won't hit a "gotcha" or an artificial. Try a minnow caught on a sabiki (matching what they're feeding on naturally) or a weightless live shrimp. Use florocarbon leader if they're steel-leader shy. If you catch a cigar minnow with the sabiki and they won't take it, try cutting it in half. It mimics another fish having slashed the cigar minnow. Spanish are opportunistic. I've worked a half-cig back like a jerk-bait to draw attention, then let it drift as though it had been struck by another spanish. Try these things when you know the fish are there, but the won't strike your usual offerings.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Paint your sinkers and swivels to reduce the chance of getting bitten off by a toothy fish.


----------

